# v2 manifold needs repair(HELP)



## pablo.navarro.39 (May 13, 2016)

so I bought a used car with air lift v2 now im the new owner v2 is less than 6 months old per previous owner 2 rear sensors and tank sensor not working can anyone help me get this fixed or replaces (airlift dealers) air lift says they cant help me because I don't have an invoice 

thanks in advanced


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

pablo.navarro.39 said:


> so I bought a used car with air lift v2 now im the new owner v2 is less than 6 months old per previous owner 2 rear sensors and tank sensor not working can anyone help me get this fixed or replaces (airlift dealers) air lift says they cant help me because I don't have an invoice
> 
> thanks in advanced


We can but try and be as detailed as possible, pictures help as well. What type of car is it installed in? Which bags are installed take a look at the AirLift site with the make and model you have and try and figure out what you have installed on your car. When you say two rear sensors, are to saying that the rear bags won't inflate, your reference to tank sensor what it not doing , what it look like, on a V2 management system there is no tank sensor, is it the tank pressure gauge that not working (no pressure in the tank)? Is the air compressor coming on, does the display module working? Is your air tank aluminum or steel?

In another thread I see you're trying to buy parts to repairs this but please let me help you to see if you really need those,


----------



## pgringo (Sep 1, 2011)

As a quick "patch", either put 4 push to connect (ptc) Schrader valves on the lines to the 4 bags or T the fronts + Schrader and T the backs + Schrader and fill your bags manually to get your car on the road. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------

